# Has horse tied up or strained gluteal muscles?



## Christmas Crumpet (19 June 2013)

Have put this in vets but also thought I should put it in here because I'm sure someone with a competition horse might have gone through the same thing!! 

After this post...http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forum...d.php?t=619174

I gave horse a few days off and rode him quietly down the road this evening to see if he felt any better which he did (a tiny bit) but still very tense like his hindquarters were propped up if that makes sense.

I brought him home and felt him all over. What I found was a fist size rock hard lump on either side of his hindquarters about 6 inches below his tail in what I believe is his superficial gluteal muscle. Lumps are not visible to the naked eye and they are in the same place on each side. Everywhere else feels fine. He doesn't react to either lump being palpitated hard but its clear that the muscle has gone into spasm. The way he felt to ride makes sense having found this lumps. 

Could this have come about as a strain from trotting up a very steep hill when he's perhaps not as fit as I had hoped or could he have tied up mildly despite not actually being fed anything and being ridden out of the field? He is normally exercised 5 -6 times a week and a mixture of hacking and schooling. 

I have given him a bute this evening and he's walking around the paddock looking fine and happy. The physio is booked for friday but am thinking I should get the vet out to see him first to see if he has tied up or whether he has strained his gluts from the hill work. 

If anyone has any thoughts or anything that would help I would love to hear it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ginger Bear (19 June 2013)

Sounds more like a muscle strain to me.. My boy pulled his hind quarters playing in the field, he couldn't lift his hind legs up normally for me to pick his feet, he kept lifting his legs out really high sideways lol. I could also feel tension in his muscles.. I would go with physio befor vet. My horse has also tied up once when kept in for a day, fed and ridden which is completely different to his usual routine. When it happened it was like I got on to ride, he was fine then all of a sudden his back lifted and everything tightened up. I got off and kept walking him in hand then he was fine.. X


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 June 2013)

Would it be identical on both sides though?!!

Have just texted vet to ask him to come and look anyway - he only lives nextdoor so not a huge call out fee!!

Horse is marching about the paddock looking a little bit stiff but not too unhappy.

If it is a muscle strain, how long does that take to mend or is it a case of how long is a piece of string?!!


----------



## Ginger Bear (19 June 2013)

Well it could be on both sides, they can also get tight in their hamstrings. 

It took my boy about 10 days but then he is a wussy tb! I fact very wussy! Does it improve with work, like light hacking?


----------



## Gamebird (19 June 2013)

A blood test would differentiate - hugely raised AST and CK for tied-up, possibly slight raises but not much more for muscle strain. Unfortunately it's probably a bit long since the incident for that to be helpful now.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 June 2013)

Vet coming out after work this evening and physio booked in for tomorrow anyway so hopefully we'll get to the bottom of it. Annoyingly saddler was booked for this morning so have had to put her off. Have got everything crossed that its mendable.


----------



## Gamebird (20 June 2013)

carolineb said:



			Vet coming out after work this evening and physio booked in for tomorrow anyway so hopefully we'll get to the bottom of it. Annoyingly saddler was booked for this morning so have had to put her off. Have got everything crossed that its mendable.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good, apologies if my previous reply was a bit brief, was on my phone and it's a pig to type on!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 June 2013)

Gamebird - thanks for your input no matter how brief!!

Vet just rang to find out why he was coming over this evening (other than a beer presumably) and had a chat with him and muscle strain could be the answer but then again... He doesn't think it sounds like the horse did tie up and I would be surprised if he had too. 

Anyway we'll find out more this evening and hopefully get to the bottom of it. Hope so!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (20 June 2013)

Ginger Bear said:



			When it happened it was like I got on to ride, he was fine then all of a sudden his back lifted and everything tightened up. I got off and kept walking him in hand then he was fine.. X
		
Click to expand...

Just to point out, if a horse ties up, you should not be encouraging them to move. Get it to the stable and put a rug on and call the vet. More movement can make things worse. 

OP it does sound more like a muscle spasm than tying up. I would not be riding the horse any more until the physio comes and maybe hold off on the bute for the day before and day of the physio visit so that they can get a true idea of what pain the horse is feeling.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 June 2013)

Agreed on bute. He had one last night but that will be the last one unless vet thinks he needs more this evening. 

I think its a bit late to box rest him as he originally felt dreadful on Sunday and its now Thursday. 

It would make sense that it is a muscle spasm after too much hard work. The hill we trotted up is a long steep hill with an even steeper incline at the top and, more fool me, he's obviously not done enough work to be able to cope with it. He has done the hill before and been fine but clearly I got it wrong this time. He does have quite a weak back end and has come from a home where they have no hills at all. I am kicking myself that I was so stupid but hindsight is a wonderful thing.

I am really hoping that the physio will be able to make him more comfy and we get a diagnosis one way or another. The thing I hate most about horse injuries (unless glaringly obvious) is that you think its this or it could be that and you end up sending yourself potty. At least with a proper diagnosis you know where you are at!!


----------



## bliss87 (20 June 2013)

Doesnt sound like he tied up. My horse physically couldnt move vet didnt believe us and mad eus try to move him and very quickly told us to stop gave hims ome injection ( b12 was one I think) then came and gave him some more the next day then slowly had to start walking him out in hand for about 5 min and build his work back.  Vet said we been lucky to be at the yard so late to spot it as it could of been alot worse if it had been the next morning as eventually it can effect there heart


----------



## TarrSteps (20 June 2013)

Horses can 'tie up' by degree though, and not be completely crippled, hence the need for blood tests.

Out of curiosity, where are the 'lumps' relative to the point of the ischium?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 June 2013)

Where black dot is in photo - tried to be as precise as I can but am at work and don't have direct access to pony!! Maybe a tiny bit lower but that general area.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 June 2013)

Vet has been and cannot find a thing wrong with him on the ground or under saddle! He actually felt far better this evening and walked, trotted and cantered quite happily round the field. Vet thinks he was just sore and it must have eased off during the week.

Physio still coming tomorrow so hopefully a fine tune is all he needs and we'll be back to normal.

Thanks for all advice from everyone.


----------

